# [ISPConfig 3] PHP updaten



## Falcon37 (19. März 2009)

Wie kann ich ein PHP Upgrade machen? Aktuell läuft PHP/5.2.6-1+etch - ich möchte auf die aktuelle updaten. 
Eine Doku für ISPConfig 3 existiert ja leider noch nicht bzw. habe ich nicht gefunden, sonst hätte ich da gekukt. Frage lieber nochmal nach, denn bei ISPConfig 2 habe ich desöfteren was falsch gemacht (kann ich mir auch nicht erklären).


----------



## Till (19. März 2009)

Das PHP ist von Deiner Linux Distribution und nicht von ISPConfig. ISPConfig 3 bringt keinerlei externe Software mit. Du musst also einfach die Updates Deiner Linux Distribution einspielen, es kann aber sein dass einfach keine neuere Version für Debian Etch existiert, dann müsstest Du ggf. auf lenny updaten oder dir ein repository suchen, welches das neue PHP für Debian Etch anbietet.


----------



## Falcon37 (19. März 2009)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Falcon37 (20. März 2009)

Uppps...! Hab meinen apache irreperabel zerschossen, zum Glück nur aufm Test-System. Deswegen frage ich jetzt lieber, wie mach ich das Update unter Lenny + ISPConfig 3 richtig? Mache irgend/welche/einen Fehler dauerhaft....


----------



## Till (20. März 2009)

Hab ich noch nicht gemacht, daher gibt es dazu auch noch keine Anleitung. Welche fehlermeldung erhältst Du denn im apache error log? Außerdem solltest Du nach dem Debian Update nochmal ispconfig updaten, damit die Dienste neu konfiguriert werden.


----------



## Falcon37 (20. März 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> ispconfig updaten, damit die Dienste neu konfiguriert werden.


Habe ich nicht beim ersten mal nicht gemacht. Geht jetzt, danke


----------



## Rocco (22. März 2009)

hi.

habe dieses thema über google gefunden und suche nun schon seit stunden nach dem befehl wie ich php updaten kann, auch unter lenny.

*ist das schwer?
könnte mir bitte jemand den befehl sagen?
meine aktuell php version:* 5.2.8+lenny läuft als suphp unter ispconfig 2

bei meinen veruschen ging leder schon viel schief.

danek,
greez


----------



## Till (22. März 2009)

Erstmal, warum möchtest Du PHP updaten? Unter Debian wird PHP gepatcht, dass heißt dass PHP enthält keine Sicherheitslücken und ist somit auf dem aktuellsten Stand ohne dass sich die Versionsnummer ändert.

Man sollte also einfech immer sein system aktuell halten, das geht mit den Befehlen:

apt-get update
apt-get -u upgrade

Es ist nicht empfehlenswert ein neueres PHP einzuspielen als dass was debian anbietet wenn Du Wert auf ein stabil laufendes System legst.


----------



## Rocco (22. März 2009)

_Erstmal, warum möchtest Du PHP updaten?_
Eigentlich einfach nur wegen der Sicherheit/Stabilität.......

_Unter Debian wird PHP gepatcht, dass heißt dass PHP enthält keine Sicherheitslücken und ist somit auf dem aktuellsten Stand ohne dass sich die Versionsnummer ändert._
Sorry das versteht ich jetzt nicht ganz. also mit dem normalen updaten des systems wird php automatisch aktualsiert (wenn update verfügbar) auch wenn die versionummer 5.X.XX ist ? versteh ich das richtig?

Man sollte also einfech immer sein system aktuell halten, das geht mit den Befehlen:

apt-get update
apt-get -u upgrade 
*
Oha. ich verwende eigentlich immer:*

apt-get update   dann   apt-get dist-upgrade

bzw:

aptitude update
aptitude dist-upgrade

*Ist das ein Unterschied?

*Danke


----------



## Till (22. März 2009)

> Sorry das versteht ich jetzt nicht ganz. also mit dem normalen updaten des systems wird php automatisch aktualsiert (wenn update verfügbar) auch wenn die versionummer 5.X.XX ist ? versteh ich das richtig?


Genau. Da Debian nur Fehler behbt und nicht neue Versionen mit neuen Features verwendet, die wiederum Fehler oder Inkompatibilitäten einbringen könnten.

Die Update Option dist-upgrade findet verwendung wenn Du auf ein neues Debian Release updatest, also z.B. Etch auf Lenny. Ansonsten nummt man nur die Option upgrade.

Ob Du apt oder aptitude nimmst ist egal. aptitude ist neuer aber apt funtioniert genauso gut.


----------



## Rocco (22. März 2009)

*Vielen Dank!!!* 
Jetzt ist mir ziemlich vieles zum Thema PHP und Update unter Debian klar geworden. Super das ich das jetzt mal endlich erfahren habe


----------



## Rocco (23. März 2009)

Ist das gleiche auch mit MySQL? Also wird das auch so geupdatet wie bei PHP? Oder nur bei php?


----------



## Till (23. März 2009)

Das ist bei allen Paketen von Debian so.


----------

